# The Official Bra Thread



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2006)

okay, ladies, this is a very important topic.

the past 2 weeks, i've been on the search for the perfect or near perfect bra for my size 38D friends and i've finally found that body by victoria from victoria's secret is the most comfortable thing ever and fits perfectly! i was surprised since i heard it wasn't that great.

embrace, their new bra line i believe, was okay, but on the sides, it would stay open and that annoyed me.

what are your favorites? how often do you buy? how many do you have? do you dread shopping for them?

because it's so hard for me to find bras that fit perfectly, i buy them only when i need them.

if you feel comfy, let us know your size so we can help each other out with finding the right bras since we can compare!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 24, 2006)

Im addicted to buying Lingerie i love it, I can not walk past La Senza without going in. I guess I own around 40 bras


----------



## spazbaby (Feb 24, 2006)

I like Calvin Klein and Wacoal. But I'm nowhere near a D!


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 24, 2006)

i like knickerbox and anne summers lingerie. note: not the crochless ones etc!


----------



## Becka (Feb 24, 2006)

Jennifer, I love the body by victoria bras!! I used to have a stock-lot bra business and I sold a lot of them, the body bras were my best sellers. I gave up padding for the body by victoria bra, thats how much I like the shaping.

Before I had that business I only had probably 2 bras at any time. Now though, since I have a boxful, I expect when these wear out I'll be buying them like mad coz I am so addicted to changing colors every day. That day coming up kind of scares me tho, bras are not cheap!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 24, 2006)

I love VV bras. They give a nice shape and the material of the IPEX is really nice and seamless. I just have 5 of those, one is kinda ruined because i put it in the drier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Feb 24, 2006)

i hate that, and the bra get all twisted w/ your socks " (

bluebird is it the body by victoria ipex you like? i've been wanting to try it actually, its a newer model than the one i'm one, but I was always concerned about the fabric as I like more matte fabric, are the ipex's shiny fabric?


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 24, 2006)

I actually love the 3/4 cup Angel in IPEX, and yes, its a little shinny since it's nylon, lycra and spandex. It's very comfortable and it feels like part of your skin when you wear clothes. Im just 34C so I prefer that kind of cup than the full coverage bras like Body.

Now, I wanna try the Demi look by Body, I don't think its IPEX but it looks nice. I think it's as expensive as the IPEX and if Im not wrong that one is matte. More on the cotton side, lol.


----------



## Becka (Feb 24, 2006)

This is all I needed to hear! I swear VS bras are just the best. We don't really have anything that compares, ever since I got my first VS bra, I've felt that the bras in our lingerie stores up here don't measure up at all in quality or fit.


----------



## Cheebs (Feb 24, 2006)

I've got wayyyy too many. I love shopping for lingerie. I've probably got more bras than all my other clothes combined! I love Cotton Club, Cosabella and Chantelle. Haha, yes, I'm spoiled with expensive bras and panties but it helps that my aunt owns a lingerie store!

Oh, my size? I'm tiny. 32B


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 24, 2006)

i love love love VS in general.

i have friends who dont believe me when i say i have a problem with it, until they see it in person. they have to like drag me out of the store so i dont spend all my money on stuff there and not have money for food for 2 weeks.

its a sick addiction. 3/4 of my bras come from there. and there body collection bras are totally awsome!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 24, 2006)

*looks down at my tiny 34 b's*

*looks back up to re-read the statement *

Yep, I'm pretty sure I hate you, Jennifer. :icon_wink


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 24, 2006)

im also a 34B so dont worry. although one time i had a guy tell me my boobs where too small. needless to say, he got hit...alot....


----------



## pieced (Feb 24, 2006)

I lovehaving luxurious underwears, so I like bra's that fit well, i.e lift and separates. I have 3 Calvin Klein ones, and I wear them very often. if I'm going on a night out of some special occasions, then I have very lacy and frilly bras e.g from Passionata. They make great lift and seperate bras...


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 24, 2006)

I think the bra industry has a conspiracy going on just like the panty hose industry! LOL

I find that the best bras for me unfortunately tend to be expensive and that really sucks because you wear these contraptions every day so they should not cost a fortune! Its madness! :icon_eek: 

I like and wear the *Victoria's Secret Body by Victoria* - its the *full coverage* one with underwire &amp; so far seems to be the one that fits me best. I definitely don't need padding, which practically every flipping bra seems to have these days and I definitely don't want one where your nips show through. I've tried their Ipex bra - its nice, but overpriced and not really supportive (you bounce around too much in this style).

But the thing is that bras wear out so fast! I wash them in a mesh lingerie bag on the gentle cycle too! Also, it seems whenever VS has a sale, its on the styles that I don't wear. Grr!

I've tried looking into other bras that offer better support - like Wacoal, for example, but damn - $60.00 for one bra! That's insane!:icon_eek: 

I should have been a bra designer! :icon_roll


----------



## Becka (Feb 24, 2006)

another shaping full coverage BBV lover, there's lots of us here! Why don't you gals buy them on ebay?

There are some really reputable wholesalers that supply those to ebay sellers and you can get brand new (not returns) bras for $9.99, as long as you know your size you're ok. In my experience it is a pretty slim chance auctions for VS shaping full coverage bbvs on ebay are fake, as I know who's at the top of the food chain. Angels are usually pretty good too. The only difference in the bra itself from one bought at a VS store is that the brand tag is snipped or removed.

The ones to watch out for are very sexy collection bras, if they're advertised as brand new and not catalogue returns I have doubts on authenticity.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 24, 2006)

I never thought of that Becka! I have to look at the style number of the one I'm wearing and check out Ebay.

great suggestion hun!!:clap :icon_chee


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 25, 2006)

I HATE shopping for bras, I haven't found a bra that fits properly in the last 5 years! (I still have some discontinued 5-year old bras that I love, but boy are they looking ratty and falling apart!!) I don't even bother with Victoria's Secret because their bras were never even close to fitting me, but maybe I ought to go back and try some new styles just for fun.

My problem is that my ribcage is too wide -- I'm not sure if everyone knows this, but as you go up in bandsize the cup size increases too, even if it's the same letter. So my problem is that a 34A has the perfect cup size but the band is uncomfortably tight and I can barely even get it snapped around my ribcage; but a 36A is always just a little too big in the cups. Anyone know of a brand that makes a 36AA and/or runs small in the cup size? I know Playtex makes a "nearly A" size but the only underwire bra they make is covered with tons of lace which would show under t-shirts and thin materials, and I hate the look of wire-free bras -- I need an underwire and a molded cup to give my little boobs a nice shape and a little lift!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Plus a molded or otherwise "thick" cup hides when I'm cold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 25, 2006)

Heck, I would love to be a 34B!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Actually I don't mind my bra size when I can actually get bras and shirts that fit properly. I'm slender enough that they're pretty much in proportion with my figure (I sure wouldn't want to be bigger than a B) , and I see a lot of other girls that look about as skinny as me but have even flatter boobs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Feb 25, 2006)

Wacoal has some nice padded AAs, they're awesome quality and really comfortable but the styles for their smaller bras are a bit plain, so I dunno if that would work for you. Don't quote me on this, but I don't think VS sells AAs anymore, I could be wrong tho. Anyway, when they did the Body by Victoria padded demi bra was a great one for AAs. Its a demi cup but it goes high enough up on the chest that it really has a good natural look. Unfortunately its discontinued but you can still find lots on ebay so if you like it you could stock up. I should really quit with these ebay comments I'm starting to sound like an advertisement.

BTW gals, I was always a 34B, the boobs grew about age 30. Um, I'm a 34D now and I haven't gained that much weight, maybe 6 lbs. If you're lookin for more boobs there may be hope !


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 25, 2006)

I like Maidenform... the majority of the ones I have are the"one fabulous fit" bras.. their tags say that they'll be your favorite bras... and they're right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so comfy!!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL @ kee. we can switch, if you want! they don't get smaller, too. i lost 35 lbs and they were still the same size, but looked bigger because the rest of my body shrunk. that upset me a lot actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

amethyst, i really can't believe how expensive bras are, either, but i guess that's how they make their money considering they KNOW they're gonna be bought. women need to wear them!

becka, that's a great idea. now that i'm sure of my size, i'm gonna look on there! thanks!

janelle, i LOVE maidenform, too! filene's basement has them for $13 and at macy's they're $20+! they have a big selection, too, and most styles. my aunt also loves them. we had a whole convo about them last night lol


----------



## Sofia (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm a large 34c, sometimes D, depending on the brand. By far my favorite bras are from Calvin Klein. Very comfy, no seams through tee's (the non-lacy designs) and best of all, they don't dig into you. I have over 30 bras, majority are CK, a few DKNY and Natori, the rest VS. I don't really like VS bras, so I rarely wear them. CK has very diverse styles (sporty, casual, sexy), I always manage to find something I like that fits well. Sometimes Macy's has great sales on CK lingerie that is really hard to pass up. I recently walked out of there with 4 CK bras @4.99 each and 4 panties (which are great as well) @2.99 each. I had to keep going back to the price checker on the wall to make sure. I think it was some sort of season sale or something. Yayy for me. Now I can't walk past CK lingerie racks without checking if something catches my eye.

Unless it's a "special occasion" or something, and even then, I can't justify spending a lot for a bra. Sure La Perla has pretty bras, but seriously NO FREAKIN WAY will I spend $150+ for a bra.


----------



## 533milpasia (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm a 36D to DD depending on the time of the month and unfortunetly VS is pretty much the only store that sells bras that are sexy and in that size. And cost $37-42 Wacom and the ones sold at places like nordstrom...it seems like they're all bras my grandmother would wear. What also pisses me off about VS is they only do the sexy fun little embroidered teddys and such up to Cs never to D

Also, for you B girls who are sad...feel better. You never have the horrors of shopping that us larger girls. I actually cried shopping for my prom dress because anything that fit my chest was swimming over the rest of my body and anythign that fit my body...I couldn't breathe in. I spent all of high school wearing a polar fleece vest to cover my breasts. It wasn't until I got to college that I became more confident about them but still...i'd rather be a B then a D but I don't believe in plastic surgery.

PS tho....Fredericks of Hollywood have the hottest corsets EVER  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 25, 2006)

i am a 36 B and used to be really insecure about it, but now i am happy that i have such pretty, perky boobs - what's wrong with that?! i think it's nice to be smaller - you can fit into more clothing, buy pretty lingerie, run, etc. there are plenty of lovely well-endowed ladies (my two best friends are DD's, but us smaller girls need to stop feeling like we are lacking because we look good too!

i am interested in this new victoria's secret bra i keep seeing commericials for on tv - the new enhancement bra? has anyone tried it? i need to go try one one. oh! and i love how so many swimsuits now aren't padded and a more natural look is commonplace. maybe we have paris hilton to thank for that!?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 25, 2006)

what sizes does vs go up to? ive never really looked around alot in ours because most stores dont carry anything higher than a c or d. im a 38DD, so its hard to find cute pretty bras that fit just right. its annoying but i wouldnt want to trade my boobs for smaller ones, my b/f would hate it. lol


----------



## 533milpasia (Feb 25, 2006)

awww thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm from Seattle but going to school in San Francisco and my hairstylist who loves mac the way I do reccomended I check out this site


----------



## lilla (Feb 25, 2006)

:icon_smil welcome to Mut!


----------



## lilla (Feb 25, 2006)

I only wear VS Body by V bras and I love them because they are pretty and very very comfy! I only buy them when Victoria Secret has the semi annual sale... :icon_chee


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 25, 2006)

Same here! I LOVE Body By Victoria! But the problem is, I go through them fast and would love to have some less expensive,casual but nice bras as well. I don't know many other brands! Any suggestions for an inexpensive but durable brand? (I'm a 34 B, so I don't need a great amount of support.)


----------



## lilla (Feb 25, 2006)

:icon_smil I am 34 A and B sometimes. Do you wash them by hand? That helps me a lot otherwise machine just beats them up! One lasts about a little over a year, is that fast or okay? I buy 2 of them eac semi-annual sale.


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well my favorite braws are from Victoria's Secret as well because they are just so cute. :icon_love I love_ lingerie_. My favorite braw is the convertible one. And I also like the pushup. And the angel braws too.


----------



## elljmz (Feb 26, 2006)

Me too! The most comfortable bras I've ever bought. Not too expensive either!


----------



## Lia (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, i think that i'm a 32 something, since here in brazil the sizes are totally different. Between having big boobs and small ones, i prefer them small. I had breast reduction when i was 13 . They were really heavy and uncomfortable, because i live in a hot place and always wanted to use tops that i couldn't wear because of the bra. Here, beautiful bras exist only to small sizes , like me. My sis has big boobs too (but her's are extremely beautiful) and she has problems sometimes to find good bras.

And i entered in a VS and thought that the bras were really cool, though expensive and HUGE

Girl_geek , you could try to use a thing that makes the bra wider. I don't know how it's called in english, but they look like the things that exists in the bra to close it, only that they're sold separated


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmmm, never have tried washing my bras by hand!(Even though I guess that's the instructions, maybe? A little patience clearly literally pays off! )If one lasted a little over a year it would be good, a real improvement--the washing machine makes mine its casualties after about 4/5 months, so that would be over twice as long I'd have them...yay! I feel sort of stupid but relieved at the same time. Thanks so much, Lilla!!!


----------



## lilla (Feb 26, 2006)

:icon_smil Your welcome. I have been using my washer's delicate cycle last few months and I'll see how long my bras are going to last. I did get tired of washing by hand. What I did most of the time was soak in the water for a while and gently scrub a little and rinse but my front load washer has nice settings and I'll see how long they'll last this way.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I like Victoria's Secret bras too. I need padding since I'm so small and I hate buying bras because it's hard to find ones that fit correctly. I also like Chantelle bras but they are pricey. Now that I'm pregnant I'm using wireless bras because I don't want my milk ducts to get clogged plus wireless is a lot more comfortable when the boobs are getting bigger and are sore. My favorite nursing bra is Bravado without a doubt. I still have some left from nursing our son and that was 3-5 years ago so the Bravado bras are good quality.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ooh I remember going into victoria secrets when I went to the US infact was the 3rd shop I went in on my first day *yes we headed straight to the mall hehe* and they had some wonderful stuff, such pretty &amp; cute lingerie sadly I didnt get to buy anything cause I thought we'd go back to the store later in our trip so I didnt want to spend to much on my first day but we never went back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll deffo buy some stuff from there on my next trip I love a good padded, push up bra after all I need it!

ooh Reija hope everythings going wonderful with the pregnancy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## piyooster (Feb 26, 2006)

*Charmaine*_https://forum.makeuptalk.com/member.php?u=1735_, I am very small on this too..hehe..

I used to use VS..but I hate to use them during summer, because I sweat alot on my chest area...It made me very uncomfortable because of the pad....

I tried Wocoal too, it is better than VS imo....

Anyway, I found a store in nyc which is specialize in small breast women....it is called "Ripplu"...It is from Japan...and they also will alternate the bra if the bra are getting loose...

here is the website of the store...you can purchase them online..but a bit expensive..it is like $50 per one...but I think it is really worth!!

www.ripplu.com


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 26, 2006)

i just checked out the ripplu site and the bras look so pretty! i think i'm going to go ahead and get one!


----------



## Becka (Feb 26, 2006)

Try washing them in a netted lingerie bag. Use one with a zipper on the side, just toss the bras or any other lingerie in the bag and wash them with a load on the delicate cycle. Then just hang dry, I can usually get a couple of years out of a bra this way.


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 26, 2006)

Victorias secret sells this little pouch to put your braws in so the washing machine wont beat it up, this is how i wash mines.


----------



## anne7 (Feb 26, 2006)

jennifer, you should buy some bra extenders instead of buying new bras.

http://www.dianeslingerie.com/images/1-hook.jpg


----------



## Becka (Feb 26, 2006)

This bra is really working out for you, I can tell from your av, you've got awesome boobs! No I'm not turning gay I figured it was ok to say that on this thread :icon_lol:


----------



## Lorrine24 (Feb 26, 2006)

My favorite bra is Body By Victoria Full Coverage Bra. The only setback is the price...about $36 a bra...:icon_roll . I am a 38D and it is hard to find a good bra that covers AND most of all, supports!

I am having a problem trying to find a swimsuit that doesn't squash them and make them look like a large lump on my chest or one that doesn't cover and leaves half of my boobs hanging out...haha...really it is seriously frustrating!


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 26, 2006)

lol:icon_lol: ......thanks........I love pushup braws:icon_love . I like to have the cleavage look and the VS convertible braw is the best braw I've ever owned.


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 26, 2006)

That is a very good idea, the only problem is that on many 34A's the cups are too close together -- I like bras to give me a little cleavage but I don't want my boobs spilling out the outside of the cups! Another reason why a 36 is really the best for me if I could ever get the cups small enough.... Since we just moved to a new city, maybe I will try looking around at the malls to see if I can find a brand I didn't have in my last town!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Besides, all of my bras are either old and ratty or new and don't fit well, so I could stand to buy some new ones if I could find some that fit (and I'm sure hubby would appreciate it too, lol)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anne7 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ah I see. I don't use them personally, my aunt does though, so that is why I thought of them, LOL. Hope you have luck tracking down one that is a good fit. If you have a TJ Maxx, they sell Calvin Klein bras for inexpensive, and they make nice smaller bras. Wacoal, Maidenform, Olga, and all of the other big brands can be found there as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have reasoned that bras are like those out in the middle of nowhere gas stations; extremely overpriced, but they get away with it because of sheer necessity! LOL


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 26, 2006)

lol ... yeah, the old bras I have that fit perfectly are Olga 36A (I've heard that brand runs small) but the last time I went to the mall I tried on every Olga bra I could find and none fit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anne7 (Feb 26, 2006)

Aw, that's a bummer. You should definitely look into Calvin Klein, they make nice sized bras, and as a bonus are really pretty! They go on sale regularly in my dept. stores, so it might be worth trying them to see if you like them and wait on a sale!


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 26, 2006)

have you tried the victoria's secret ipex bra? just curious...my friend is your size and swears by it!


----------



## Cheebs (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't forget ladies! You should get fitted/re-sized about every 6 months or so since our body can change quite a bit.

I've never tried any VS bras but I do own two pairs of panties by them!


----------



## wannabemadeover (Feb 26, 2006)

I think bras should come in packs of 3 or more like underwear! They are so expensive. I need some new bras bad but Im in the process of losing weight and want to see if these huge melons (38dd) shrink. Before I gained weight I was a 36D to 36dd ....from what I remember tho, many 36ds actually we too small and I just tried to make them fit, bc like someone said thats the highest size most the cute bras go up to.

I dont have a favorite bra, but I guess u are right on with VS bc I had a strapless convertible bra from them for a couple of years that I wore ALL summer long under strappy tanks, halters, summer dresses, etc. It was the best strapless bra I ever had. I do know that u can find good bras at Ross and TJ maxx if u have patience to weed thru them and try them on.

Smaller ladies, being large chested is definitely overrated! Id trade mine in for a smaller perkier pair any day of the week! Im lucky at least Im well proportioned bc some large chested women are small on the bottom and big on top and it looks like they are gonna tip over. I have a curvy hourglass shape (especially when in shape) so my top and bottom balance out. Id hate to be small on top and big on bottom too. well Im just big all over right now tho! lol...


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Becka!:icon_biggWhere would I get these bags?--this sounds good!


----------



## lilla (Feb 26, 2006)

Not Becka but me! :icon_smil They have them at anystore like Walmart. At the laundry section where they have hangers, iron board stuff and things like that. If you ask a person who works there, I'm sure she/he will guide you to the correct section.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Feb 26, 2006)

You could also find them at OneHanesPlace.com. This site also has a lot of other brands of bras such as Playtex, Just My Size, etc. They carry some casual clothing too.


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks, Lilla! :icon_redf:icon_redf:icon_bigg:icon_bigg


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Lorrine!:icon_bigg


----------



## lilla (Feb 26, 2006)

:icon_smil You're welcome.


----------



## Saints (Feb 27, 2006)

I have the same problem as you. I usually fit into 34A, but sometimes they're too tight on me. According to measurements I think I should be using 34AA, but it's really hard to get that size. But last summer I bought 3 bras that were sized 34B (it's a small cup number) that fit very well, I haven't heard of the brand name before. It's called Dalbonne, they're very comfortable and look good too :icon_smil


----------



## Liz (Feb 27, 2006)

bras are getting more expensive, so i haven't been buying too many lately. i definitely have to try them on though cause i don't want to get cone boobs.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 27, 2006)

haha :icon_lol:


----------



## monniej (Feb 27, 2006)

favorite bras - passionata, simone perele

size 36c

how many - 40+

i'm addicted to makeup, shoes and underwear!

you must invest in lingerie bags and a gentle wash. make sure to set your washing machine on gentle and your dryer on air tumble as well. your lingerie should last a good, long time!


----------



## Blue15 (Feb 27, 2006)

*I have several bras from Victoria's Secret. I recently bought the new embrace bra and I love it. :clap *


----------



## Becka (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO !!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm an odd size so I have to have my bra custom made.

Here they are working on it....


----------



## kedarg (Feb 28, 2006)

I love the VS Very Sexy line. I probably have 25 bras from that line (the best were the now discontinued lace balconet padded ones). They are comfy, give a good shape, and provide lots of cleavage (36C-D).


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 28, 2006)

LMAO!:icon_lol:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2006)

LMAO @ liz and lisa


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Mar 1, 2006)

I like Felina brand for bras. I am petite and should be in a 30 band, but usually will buy a 32 and sometimes they work. I was trying to buy 34, but once the band stretches a little they really don't fit. I can find 30 bands online, but they are pretty pricey.


----------



## Becka (Mar 1, 2006)

Lisa you crack me up!!!!!!!!! OMG this is funny


----------



## Kata (Mar 2, 2006)

VERY few things in the world irritate me more than getting a new bra. I LOVE bras and pretty lingerie, but the process of getting one just makes me want to throw myself off a bridge.

Finding something to fit me right is like an allday affair, in the dressing room confident...out of the room defeated. It seems like everytime I go to VS im a different size.

The brand new bra by VS.. its seamless i forget the name of it, its fantastic though. I love it. Its so expensive though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But its suuuper comfy and looks great.

It always seems like I find a bra that fits perfectly, and then a week later its too loose or something, agh.


----------



## Liz (Mar 2, 2006)

what sucks is when they put the sensor right in a spot that you need to adjust or on the hook/clasp area. how the hell am i supposed to put that on???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Look what I found...hehehehe. (just skip the intro)

http://www.shockabsorber.co.uk/bounceometer/shock.html

I had fun playing with this. LOL


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 3, 2006)

Even better, hang your bras up to dry instead of putting them in the dryer! That's what I do, and I have some bras that are 5 years old that I wear and wash every single week (I've never owned more than a week's worth of bras, too expensive) -- although they are starting to look pretty worn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 5, 2006)

Holy cow........ that is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are a very funny gal!!! I bet you are a blast at parties!!!?? :w00t:

I can't were vs bras or la senza b/c there is not enough support or coverage and the sizes don't seem to be the same(too small).My fav. bra is Olga. My size is very hard to come by around here and swim suit shopping is impossible.... I need full coverage but i swear they make them so it all hangs out!!!!

34DD


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 13, 2006)

My bra size pretty much doesn't exist. i'm a 30b... I can wear 32B's but sometimes they're too loose. I found a couple 30b when I visited china (well it was in centimetes so it was like 60b or something) but they don't exist in the US.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 14, 2006)

i also love victorias secret for bras, i wear a 36c and they are getting tight so i need to buy some more, i just found a nice one from a pea in the pod ( maternity wear dont remeber the name).


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 14, 2006)

I'm just wondering for measuring bra size, where they get the "+5" inches thing? You know how your cup size is the diff between the fullest part of your bust minus the part under it + 5 inches? I mean where did the 5 come from?

Because I tried that measurement. Right under my breasts is 26". The fullest part is 30.5"... and if I calculate that, well, it means I'm a size 30aa. I KNOW that I'm a solid B cup.. I have some old A cup bras and I totally spill out of them. So if I tried to squeeze into a 30aa bra it would probably explode! So I'm wondering where that measrement came from?


----------



## girl_geek (May 14, 2006)

Maybe the 5 inches thing doesn't work for the very smallest and largest sizes? I don't really know, all I know is that an A cup on, say, a 34 band will be smaller than an A cup on a 36 band!

I have never measured myself like that, I ought to try it... Because I know a 34A has the perfect cup size but is too tight in the band, but a 36A has too large of cups!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would be interested to see what size the measuring tape says I am...


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 14, 2006)

Yeah that's a good point. I think it's stupid that a 34a cup is different from a 36a cup. Shouldn't cup sizes stay steady?!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 21, 2006)

I hate shopping for bras! Mainly because i developed early in life i was a 36D in the 7th grade. I was very popular with boys don't know why?:whistling: But they just kept growing after that i was up to a 34G and then i lost a lot of weight and went down to a 34F. But i can wear the Body by Victoria in 36DD and it fits pretty good its kind of tight when i start to PMS but other than that its really nice. I use to buy my bras at a bra shop here in town, and i hated it the lady would pretty much grope you when you are trying on the bra ( I was 13) later on to find out she was a lesbian. And the price was outrages i think my bras where $70 or $65 i can't remember so year. I hate boobs. Really girls fell blessed when you have smaller boobs you can wear a lot more of todays fashions without the twins spilling out.:bang: lain:


----------



## Miss Lauren (May 23, 2006)

Right now i don't own any bras and have pretty much given up.

I'm tiny and everything i've tried on makes me look like i'm 12 (granted i have a very small frame and probably do look 12) but i don't want my underwear to look like i've borrowed it from a child! Is it just me that has this problem?

Plus i don't know if it's just a UK thing but there are hardly any shops that sell AA bras and if your lucky enough to find some they cost the earth and have cartoon characters on them.

I did find this website though for anyone who's looking for petite lingerie but it only ships in America- http://www.lulalu.com/


----------



## snarch (May 24, 2006)

what bra gives that maximum cleaverage?


----------



## girl_geek (May 25, 2006)

Did you look at the links in my Help me find a bra thread? AA Lingerie is a UK site with lots of styles, in every price range! I am considering paying the extra shipping to order from them if I can't find anything local...


----------



## Miss Lauren (May 25, 2006)

I've ordered from AA Lingerie before and had to return it because they didn't fit but they have some really nice underwear though.


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 25, 2006)

GAP Body has amazing bras. The cut, quality, and style are perfect. I'm a 34D btw so I'm no itty bitty. LOL


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

i love hottopic bras, they fit me perfect


----------

